# Game Thread: Phoenix Suns @ New Jersey Nets



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*[Phoenix Suns]** (47-21)*



*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *S. Marion* - *PF* *A. Stoudemire* - *C* *B. Diaw*



*Suns Individual Stats*​






 * @*




















*[New Jersey Nets] * *(40-28) *​

*PG * *J. Kidd * - *SG* *V. Carter* -* SF* *R. Jefferson* - *PF* *N. Kristic* - *C* *J. Collins*


*
Nets Individual Stats* 





*Monday, March 27th - 7:30PM ET/5:30PM PT- Continental Airlines Arena- East Rutherford, NJ*​ 









* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *[108.4] [42.2] [26.5] * 
*Opponents*- *[101.7] [45.9] [18.4] 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*[Scoring]* *S. Marion [21.5]* 
* [Rebounds]* *S. Marion [12.2]* 
*[Assists] * *S. Nash [10.7] * 
*[FG%]* *B. Diaw [52.4] * 
*[FT%]* *S.Nash [92.4] * 
*[3PT%] * *L. Barbosa  [45.9]* 
*[Blocks]* *S. Marion [1.8] * 
*[Steals]* *S. Marion [1.9] * 







*Nets Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* New Jersey* *[93.8] [40.2] [23.1] * 
* Opponents* *[93.1] [40.9] [20.0] *

*Statistical Leaders*
*[Scoring]**  V. Carter [24.1] * 
*[Rebounds* *J. Kidd* *[7.2] * 
*[Assists] * *J. Kidd 8.5 * 
*[FG%]* *R. Jefferson [49.8] * 
*[FT%]* *V. Carter * *[79.0]*
*]3PT%]* *J. Kidd [37.1]* 
*[Blocks]* *N. Kristic [0.7] * 
*[Steals]* *J. Kidd [1.9]*​


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Nets coming off a victory against the Pistons. Should be fun to watch since the Nets also have somewhat of a running game. :banana: 

But no real presence in the middle should give Phoenix the win. :cheers:


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah, should be a fun game with lots of highlights!! JKidd to Vince and RJ, Nash and Diaw to Marion and.....................................................Amare!!!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I won't be here to watch it.

But it should be a good game. I hope the Suns come out blazing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> I won't be here to watch it.
> 
> But it should be a good game. I hope the Suns come out blazing.



LOSER j/k

I can't watch it either/

Thursday though we play the Pacers on TNT 

We have 4 more games after that on national TV unless games are added. Then there's the playoffs which I'll see all of.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Yaaaay... I'm finally going to get to see Amare on national TV ^_^


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Go Suns!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nets go from a grinded out type of game to a run and gun type of game. That mean they COULD be tired. 

Nets record was also better than I thought.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

The Nets have been on a nice roll lately. But I think we can handle them.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey guys... Do you know that you can see the game online?: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=254037

/A Nets fan hoping for a great game....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

wow both teams have come out shooting poorly. 25% for us near the end of 2nd qrter and 35% for the Nets. 10 pt lead for them 39-29 at the point that I saw this on scoreboard.

Marion is only bright spot with 15 pts (6-7)


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Ugh.. we could build a mansion with all those bricks from both teams...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol it looks like it. also looks like we're getting frustrated. Amare/Marion both have T's.

Nets have a 16 pt lead. Their % went to 41% ours is 27% now


Damnit.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

**** 50-31 Nets at halftime. Hope we can at least make it respectable.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

ROFL...Nets up 79 To 39...Man...Suns need to improve on the defensive end. Wow.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

a good team like the suns will have a bad game like this once in awhile

but seriously why does that day have to be TODAY!?

i bet all my ucash on the suns..


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Worst game we have played all season hands down.

41 points in the third quarter. We have had that is ONE quarter. 25% shooting....wow...just wow.

I don't understand why Mike D doesn't just pull Stevo, Bell, Amare, Marion and send in the scrubs.

Let's see Barbosa, Jones, Thompson, Skita, and Burke finish it for us.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

upsanddowns said:


> ROFL...Nets up 79 To 39...Man...Suns need to improve on the defensive end. Wow.


yeah we're not great defensively, but if we were THAT bad, we'd get beat like this every night. Which is not the case. 

No team has done THIS to us before this yr or last yr.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I think God didn't want me to see this game.

I would of shot myself if I watched that.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow... I just want to throw up... Thankfully, this happened now instead of during the playoffs


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> ROFL...Nets up 79 To 39...Man...Suns need to improve on the defensive end. Wow.


They can't improve defensively. Their anchor on defense is Kurt Thomas, and they give up about 9 more points per game now that he is out. Their only hope of improving their defense at this point is to get him back in the second round. With Kurt Thomas, they hold their opponents to a very low FG% and have a top 5 defensive efficiency in the entire NBA.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

so um....what happened to the Suns?

oh well, guess you cant win them all. i feel you guys.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Reminds me of the Kings game where we loss by 30 points.

All I can say is, the Suns didnt even play anywhere near mediocre... it was just one of those nights where the ball feels heavier, the sweat is colder, and that empty feeling inside.. it happens to all players at some point... but the entire suns team?.. at the same time?... 

This game means nothing. Suns would beat the Nets if they ever played in any series, this game is one of those that is just way way off. 26.9%... from the field... geez.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

26.9%!!!

That has to be a record.

1 Penny is totall correct. Sometimes you just come out flat. The ball does feel heavier, your legs won't move, your head is cloudy, and before you know it...your down 10, 20, 30, and then you stop giving a ****.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Some sorry ****.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

damn, didnt catch the game... had to ****in work... but gosh damn, we got blown out!!!!!! ****, we'll bounce back, ill guarantee u this


----------



## jasonC (Aug 25, 2005)

I heard talk that Nash getting a goose egg last night might hurt his chances at MVP but he only took 5 shots total. On a completely different note does anyone think bringing Amare back was a bad idea? The most important reason is he may not be ready and it could damage his future career in the league and secondly the chemistry was so good beforehand can he blend in by playoff time?


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

can someone give the nets credit instead of saying the suns just played worse then normal. maybe it was the nets defense ever think of that?


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> can someone give the nets credit instead of saying the suns just played worse then normal. maybe it was the nets defense ever think of that?


yeah, this was a back-to-back for the nets. they just beat the pistons in the palace, and held them to a season low. kidd held billups scoreless for 3 quarters. we did the same to dallas and washington, too. nets defense is the top defense in the past 10 games or so.


----------

